# If you had to...



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So if you were told tomorrow that you had to give them all away but one. Which amp would you have to keep? Tough call for some.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Tough call is right. I think I'd keep my trusty Peavey Classic 30 combo. I got lucky and bought another one a couple of weeks ago at a ridiculously good price, so now I have stereo. These amps are terribly underrated, in terms of performance. They are reasonably priced & offer a bunch of great tones. I have a Classic 50 4x10, but it is a completely different animal than the 30. I love them both, but the 30 would be my choice.

Regards


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

currently, i only have one amp. hahahaha


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lonestar Special. It does everything well.


----------



## bcjek (Oct 29, 2010)

One of my vintage Traynor YGM-3's.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Boogie Mark V.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd give them all away. Every single one. Oh wait, I already did.  #DigitalRules


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> So if you were told tomorrow that you had to give them all away but one. Which amp would you have to keep? Tough call for some.


More than likely my Trinity TC-15 and my 2x12 cab with Tone Tubby Alnicos.

However I hope to never have to make that choice!

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I'd give them all away. Every single one. Oh wait, I already did.  #DigitalRules


beedly beedly beep - does not compute!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'd let them all go and get a 15 to 22 watt 1x12 of some sort.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Not sure on that one, it would have to be a combo for sure because I couldn't imagine carrying around a big stack for the rest of my life. Maybe a Fender Twin..


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Probably my Roland JC-60--I love that amp--just need to get the speaker and/or wire connection fixed/replaced that's causing the noise.

But then again, since I don't gig I would be fine with one of my practice amps.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

As long as I can keep my mixer and my pedal I'd keep my Traynor YGM-2.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

'77 vibrolux (BF conversion).......there are a couple others that i'd really want to keep though


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd Keep My THD BiValve 30 and My Silver Jubilee 2 x 12 Bottom loaded with V-30's.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Easy. My Yamaha 30-112. Its the only amp I've ever owned.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Kingsley Keep


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I'd give them all away. Every single one. Oh wait, I already did.  #DigitalRules


Same here, they are all gone... but looking back at the amps I had over the years I would have kept the last one I got rid of - the CAA OD100. of all the amps I had, and I had some killer high end stuff, none could do a better clean, crunch, and scream all in one amp.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

No idea.......

Maybe my Jim Kelley 30/60 Reverb


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Hmmm...tough one. For now I'd have to say I'd keep my Hot Cat 30 clone & the 1x12 Red Fang cab. Never know when the next love affair will begin though.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If I have to keep just one. It would be the Peavey Classic 30. Reliable, light and great sounding specially with the Blue Dog speaker.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Clark Beaufort. I am so addicted to it..too bad it is discontinued.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...believe it or not, my solid state tech 21 trademark 60.
if i had to completely rely on one amp to do everything i need an amp to do, this is the one.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

screamingdaisy said:


> Boogie Mark V.


This. But it would kill me to give up my 1980 Fender Deluxe Reverb... I've had that amp forever (well, since I was 18, anyway)...



david henman said:


> ...believe it or not, my solid state tech 21 trademark 60.
> if i had to completely rely on one amp to do everything i need an amp to do, this is the one.


ya, I've got a TM60, too... great sounding little amp and tough! but I wouldn't keep it over my Mesa Mark V or Fender SFDR...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I would have to find out what amp I could buy so that I'd have to make a choice


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

This is a cruel game! I refuse to dwell on such sadistic thoughts. I could see saying "one guitar" because you can only play one at a time, but one amp?!! That's disgusting! 

ok, I guess it would be my Trainwreck Liverpool clone. You are mean though. I can't believe you drew me into such a filthy topic. Such a twisted mind to come up with such horrific scenarios


----------



## GLthruZ (Oct 20, 2009)

I would stick with my Dr Z Maz 18 NR 2x12 combo. It can do Vox, a bit of Fender, and a bit of Marshall!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Kingsley Keep!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gee I never bought anything else after getting my 72 deluxe so I am safe


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I'd be okay with just my '84 JCM800 4010 (50W, 1x12), portable, loud when it needs to be, and I do like Marshalls.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

Very tough call. I own quite a few amps and love em all! It think if I have to keep one it would have to be my Sligo JTM45 clone - it does everything I need and I can control the gain with the volume on the guitar very well. I love the classic rock tones it produces!

J5


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

dwagar said:


> I'd be okay with just my '84 JCM800 4010 (50W, 1x12), portable, loud when it needs to be, and I do like Marshalls.


Good thing this isn't a Leslie amp thread !! I couldn't part with any of 4 I have of them


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

My Leslie choice is easier, I only have one


----------



## Rahlstin (Jan 4, 2011)

Out of what I got, Marshall DSL100, Marshall 1959slp-ri, Fender Blues Jr, Traynor Darkhorse, 1watt Marshall, Id keep my DSL100. The rest would be gone.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Easy choice for me as I'm basically a "one amp" guy. I haven't found anything that suits me better than my Stephenson 30 watt combo. Guitars, now that's a different story


----------



## steve_rolfeca (Feb 28, 2011)

That would be the 5E3 I built from a kit. Copy of a late 50's Tweed Deluxe, upgraded with a Mission Amps power transformer and one of Weber's takes of a low-wattage vintage Jensen 12. Roughly 18 watts, breaks up very early, makes everything I plug into it sound good, but works particularly well my my PRS McCarty. 

It would be my desert island amp, if I could find a desert island with stable AC power...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Only one amp? Tough call. Even though it's kinda big, my Traynor YCV50blue, or I'd trade it for something smaller.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Interesting question. 

Although my first thought was like an old Matchless or some other boutiquie amp, I'm afraid I'd get tired of the tone over time - especially if it was all I had to do! And that currently is the pattern - never happy........always looking. Looking wouldn't be an option.

For that reason, I would probably go with a Road King and a couple 412's. It would take 6 months just to to get it figured out - and then years of tweaking everything from Fendery cleans to Dual-Rec high gain. And lots in between. For the same sort of reason, maybe an Axe-FX.

The pair of 412's because it is a deserted island, right? I would play pretty loud and probably not be able to hear ships or airplanes - I'd just be hoping they can hear me!


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I have the Fractal Audio Axe FX, that is it, but it has about 70 amp models in it, so it is an easy choice, but maybe that is cheating too. I _did _sell all of my other amps!


----------

